# MPG on a ford 6.8 V10 & other info required



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, 
We have just odered a C class 2008 Georgie Boy Maverick 315ss from Travel World & i just wanted to know the realistic MPG we should expect, i reckon around 12, also which is the toilet waste or grey water.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

stuart

our daybreak (8.1l petrol/lpg) does 7.5mpg approx 50mph, 9mpg approx 60mph onpropane towing 1 ton punto. guess 20% better on petrol. so your 12mpg guess sounds about right, poss. a little better esp. if you keep the speed down.

have a great time with your rv

des


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stuart
The big wastes the loo smaller one grey empty loo first and grey last so it cleans pipe, if you go on the fmca web site you can check RVs
mpg about 12 right for a petrol.
Paul


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If I have done my homwork right, the 6.8 v10 ford is the vortech sorry Triton engine got me ****** mixed up, and boasts one of the highest MPG for petrol 14 plus is not unheard of pushing close to some Diesels, subject of coarse to what weight its pulling but small Rv/C class I think I'm about right, of coarse as possibly the newest RV candidate on this forum I could be totaly wrong, lets see what the old timers have to say
Geo


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

At the end of the day, its all dependant on the whether you're travelling at a constant (sensible) speed on motorways or trundling along country lanes, thevehicle weight and the weight of your right foot :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2003 Hurricane 30 A class (with slideout, so MAM 8.15 tonnes) powered by a 6.8 V10 Ford Triton petrol engine.

Towing a 700kg Smart car on an A frame, we get around 9 mpg at 50 -55 mph on reasonable roads. Haven't done enough miles to be confident this is a true average.

Mind, we are loaded to the gills for fulltiming, so are probably overweight.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I would agree that 12 MPG is a conservative figure and providing you do not charge around with it loaded to the gunwhales then you should hopefully better that figure.....

Good luck with your new toy :lol: 

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Just looked up my travel notes, petrol purchase & mileage.

From Devon to Southern Spain, a total of 1486 miles, our consumption works out at 9.8mpg.

Most of this was on good A roads or dual carriageways, and about 30% was on motorways.

I limit my speed to 55mph, unless it's a long downhill grade, and attempt to be featherfooted on the gas pedal. As I said, we are prolly a bit overweight,and we are towing, albeit a very light car.

I had an emission analysis done before I left UK to make sure the engine was in tune, and the tester (who specializes in RV's) said the engine was running extremely cleanly 'emitting air'.

So whilst I wouldn't count on getting 12 mpg, I would be interested to hear yours, and other 6.8 Triton owners' measured consumption figures.

On the plus side, the engine is a dream. Silky smooth; whisper quiet; bags of torque at very low revs; starts instantly on the button even after weeks stood idle; zilch oil consumption.

Only complaint is total lack of induction or exhaust roar. Seems a shame to be piloting a 7 litre odd V10 and to sound like a Stannah stairlift.

Maybe I'll get onto the K&N site for a new air filter, and modify the exhaust with a 1/2" drill bit. . .


----------

